# monster fish in bc lake



## fantasy (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

wwwhahaaatttt??


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Nanokid said:


> wwwhahaaatttt??


That's what I'm thinking... Where was this really?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

where is this? how can those fish survive here in bc?


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

gonna go ahead and call BS


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks like he went fishing in Thailand. They have huge ponds stocked with all kinds of fish there and you pay a fee to fish in them.
Here is a link to one
FISHING HOLIDAYS THAILAND | A fishing holiday in Thailand, fishing for Thailand's Giant Fish


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I WANT THAT PAROON SHARK!!!
But wut? I don't understand your title.. now it makes no sense!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

davej said:


> Looks like he went fishing in Thailand. They have huge ponds stocked with all kinds of fish there and you pay a fee to fish in them.
> Here is a link to one
> FISHING HOLIDAYS THAILAND | A fishing holiday in Thailand, fishing for Thailand's Giant Fish


Im eagerness to remove spammers I almost deleted you Davej!!!(the link looks like spammer ones, then I came to my senses!!

Great pics, fun to see! I hope it was catch and release!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

theyd never last a winter here, thats not bc


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Makes me sad that cool monsters like that wind up with a hook in the mouth


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Makes me sad that cool monsters like that wind up with a hook in the mouth


part of the reason i dont eat fish


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

ibenu said:


> im eagerness to remove spammers i almost deleted you davej!!!(the link looks like spammer ones, then i came to my senses!!
> 
> Great pics, fun to see! I hope it was catch and release!


lol!!! Haha!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I bet these shots were taken at the Queen E Park pond where everyone dumps their unwanted fish


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

^ haha lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> I bet these shots were taken at the Queen E Park pond where everyone dumps their unwanted fish


 I guess I know where's my next fishing trip!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i am still curious to where these photo's were taken???


----------

